# DVR free to Air ?



## krazy k (Apr 27, 2003)

Totally virgin to this field, looking pick up Daystar Network and want info where to get a dvr free to air receiver and on the location of daystar is there anything else availible at that satillite.
thanks
clark


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

There are a few FTA DVRs out there, and I have experience with none of them. For a good example, try looking at the Pansat 5000 HC. http://www.global-cm.net/Pansat5000HC.html I've got my FTA feeding into my TiVo, which isn't as convenient, but there's another option for you.

The second part of your request is a bit of a trick question. It's available on several satellites, but for Ku band (the 30-inch dish), the best two candidates are Galaxy 10R and Intelsat Americas 5.

G10R has the widest variety of English and Spanish broadcasters, including affiliates of ABC, CBS, Fox, WB, UPN, Univision, and Telefutura. It also has The Tube, the favorite music channel of everyone who's seen it, plus The Pentagon Channel, The Research Channel, University of Washington, and more.

IA5 has the widest variety of channels, period, but few of them are in English or Spanish. Many are in Arabic or Farsi. It's a great way to see a variety of cultures. IA5 also has Fashion TV America and Healthy Living Network in English.

For more info, try www.ftalist.com or www.lyngsat.com . Or ask more questions here.


----------

